# Best place to get Glock mags



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Looking to pick up a few extra mags for my G17, store prices are crazy. Where have you found to have the best deal on mags for your Glocks? Thanks for ant assistance.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

With the buying frenzy of the last week or so, all my normal online sources are out-of-stock, and most have no idea when they will receive new stock from their suppliers. I'd say if there are mags left in your local area, and you really want a few more, you're going to have to pay the going rate from someone who has them in-stock, or wait until some unknown date in the future.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have some new factory mags and will sell them as I sold my only Glock....
email me [email protected]


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I recently got some from CDNN. They have shut down their website due to their order volume, but you can still call them. Last I checked they hadn't raised prices.

CDNN Sports, Inc.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

check these guys out I just bought some as did others. free shipping and no tax along with great pricing

Results for glock magazine - Search


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

barstoolguru said:


> check these guys out I just bought some as did others. free shipping and no tax along with great pricing
> 
> Results for glock magazine - Search


Although they do have great prices and "free" shipping, they also have had some problems. To be an educated buyer, before ordering from them, I'd suggest new folks run a search using the terms "Botach Tactical order problems" and reading the first couple of pages of linked complaints. There are plenty to choose from.

I know for a fact that in the past, they have not removed some items (or prevented orders for these items) from the website when they are out-of-stock. If you call or do an email stock-check ahead of time, it can detect items that are out-of-stock, but as far as the website, sometimes it looks like they have certain items in stock, even when they don't. In the past, if an item was out-of-stock and you ordered it, they would place it on backorder, but most folks were never notified of a backorder unless they called/emailed and asked about the status of their order.

Edited to add: Right now, there are no full-capacity (over 10-shot) Glock mags at the link provided, above. I had a few bookmarked from a few weeks ago when I was shopping around, and although those pages are still there, they have no "Add To Cart" buttons. I checked a few other hard-to-get items, like Magpul PMag AR magazines, and none of those pages are showing "Add To Cart" buttons, either.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

My brother bought the last 33 round mag in our area... Pretty crazy they are going fast


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Although they do have great prices and "free" shipping, they also have had some problems. To be an educated buyer, before ordering from them, I'd suggest new folks run a search using the terms "Botach Tactical order problems" and reading the first couple of pages of linked complaints. There are plenty to choose from.


Their prices aren't that great either...even with free shipping. The mags I bought from CDNN were the Korean KCI 15 round for the G19, paid $7.99 (flat rate $6.99 shipping for my entire order of 10 items), Botach had the same mag listed for $12.95.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks all the hunt is on, I did find a few but my gosh the prices are crazy, 29.99. I guess i gotta suck it up and get them this weekend. Who knows with all the crazy stuff going on you may only be able to get 10 rnd mags in the future.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

> Although they do have great prices and "free" shipping, they also have had some problems. To be an educated buyer, before ordering from them, I'd suggest new folks run a search using the terms "Botach Tactical order problems" and reading the first couple of pages of linked complaints. There are plenty to choose from.


I have heard that before BUT I have ordered from them 3 times and have had no problems. just last week I got 5 mags door to door in 4 days


----------



## Dominick (Mar 8, 2013)

Just purchased 50 round drums for my glock from White Mongoose Weaponry. Really nice and professional! Protect Yourself - Have Fun - Get Prepared | bb guns, guns, targets, smith & wesson, blackhawk, airguns, weapons, food bank | wmweaponry.com


----------



## filthyphil (Mar 25, 2013)

Cdnn has some now for $30 plus shipp.
Ordered a 26 mag from botach friday. They now have a way to ck stock b4 ordering


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Found some at my LGS 24.99 a piece (factory 15 rnd) picked up 5 of them. Going back next week to buy a few more.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a good price for a local store! Nice find!


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I hate to even say this because usually its not this way BUT....ive been to several gun shows since the mad cow disease has affected gun prices and I havent really found any good deals until last weekend. I went to a rinky dink gun show in a low income town about 45 min north of my house. Theres just no money up in that area and jobs are few and far between but I did not go based on that. I went just to check things out and had a Sunday to kill. I walked around for quite a while and I couldnt believe how much cheaper the mags were there compared to other places I have been. They had the 33 round glock .40 cal mags and 9mm for $50 each but here is what I picked up

TWO 13 Round Glock .40 Cal mags for my Glock 23C for $20 each. I saw others there for $25.

On the way out the door a guys table near the exit I stopped to look at his and he had some of the same mags and when I asked how much for the ones similar to what I purchased he spouted out $60 each I laughed and walked away and then he yelled $50 and I said no thanks......in my mind i was thinking "If i ever see him again ill bring lube"


----------



## Robert1955 (Apr 25, 2013)

I was able to catch 3 Factory 17 round G17 mags at Factory Glock 17 9MM 17rd New Magazine #MAGGLO9-01 FACTORY for $24 on sale. They are back up to $30 now but keep looking. You can find Korean made mags for $15 online but I would only use those on the range keep your home protection or carry mags factory.


----------

